# Would You Get Your Cat Stuffed?



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

This was being discussed on a dog forum I belong to,and I wanted to get the take up here. After your animals pass,would you get them stuffed or has anybody had it done?

I've never had it done,but don't find it 'weird' or 'gross' in any way. To me it's no different from someone having pictures of their pet as a way to honor them. Well it's a little different,but I don't think it's a bad thing if that is a way to honor your pet. 

I did see a program on television about people who have taken their pets to a taxidermist. The only thing that I thought was a little too much were when one of the ladies kept taking her dog places with her. 

So getting back to the original question,would you do it?


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I definitely wouldn't. I think it would actually hinder my grieving process rather than helping, to see the animal still there but lifeless.

I'm not going to judge anyone who would find this a comfort, but it's not for me.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Nope. It just wouldn't be something I would desire, plus I would have to lock it away somewhere fearing my live cats would get ahold of it.

But there is a wall of my bedroom with photos of Simon, so it's not like I don't have visible memories of him on display.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> But there is a wall of my bedroom with photos of Simon, so it's not like I don't have visible memories of him on display.


Photos are different for me, because they show the pet at happy times with life still in them. I would definitely keep photos around.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't mean to make light of the subject of a cat passing, but back before our Himalayan passed, I always joked that we should record her meow (It was very distinctive) and get her stuffed with a sensor that would go off when you walked by.

She was a staple in our home, but not really a cat. She just kind of sat around...

With that being said, I would never actually stuff a pet.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

grrawritsjordi said:


> I don't mean to make light of the subject of a cat passing, but back before our Himalayan passed, I always joked that we should record her meow (It was very distinctive) and get her stuffed with a sensor that would go off when you walked by.


Maybe I'm a monster, but the mental image of that made me chuckle out loud.


----------



## BanditsMom (Feb 14, 2013)

I think seeing Bandit taxidermised would be almost as traumatizing for me as watching him have the seizure in the first place... I would have gotten him cremated if I had the money for it, but unfortunately we didn't, so I settled for having a friend paint a spectacular portrait of him.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

No, I dont even keep the ashes. I keep their last best photo abd their collar


----------



## Jodalina (Nov 4, 2012)

No way Jose! Creepy!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

The mere thought of this gives me the willies. Yuck!

Mylita


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I wouldn't do it. I'm not even sure about the ashes. Hopefully I won't need to worry about that decision for many years to come though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Blakeney Green said:


> I definitely wouldn't. I think it would actually hinder my grieving process rather than helping, to see the animal still there but lifeless.


I agree. It'd be too difficult for me to see a beloved pet like that; lifeless and not having that spark in them. 

I've had my critter kids cremated and the place that does it always gives us a pack of wildflower seeds. We plant those and I create a ceramic garden tile with their picture and info and put it amongst the flowers.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tokkaebi (Feb 5, 2013)

I actually used to think this was one of the most repulsive ideas ever brought to fruition. But now I think a "sleeping" Biscuit immortalized would be very sweet. Then again, you never know just how raw you'll feel when the time actually arrives.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

One of the most pathetic things I've seen was a stuffed dalmation (spotted dick) in a small store window. It had seen better days and they kept putting things on it and sort of using as a display stand. Obviously it had at one time been somebody's loved pet. 

At times I wish that iI had Zenobi around as a stuffed animal, but that doesn't last long. She meant little or nothing to anbody but me. I got her as an older animal and she'd obviously been abused. For the short time before her death, I loved her and she loved me. But she'd mean nothing to anyone after I'm gone, and I'm sort of old. I feel it was more dignfied to let her go.

Just my thoughts


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

Absolutely not! No more than I would stuff and put my partner on display should he pass away.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

It would definitely not suit me. My cats, dogs, etc. are buried outside - so are my horses until they changed the law and I've paid for cremation. The real animal is elsewhere altogether and I don't want a physical reminder of my grief under my nose every day. Photos are different - they really do capture the living animal.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll make this short and simple...No way.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I, for one, do like taxidermy(not necessarily of animals killed just for that purpose, except some that are hundreds of years old are pretty cool), but I would never have Casie or Cherry stuffed. Way to creepy. Casie was cremated and I have her ashes. 

I think it would probably hurt more than loosing them. Having to see their lifeless bodies posed like some sort of display. :-|


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Never. Imo, it takes away their dignity to become some empty dead shell of their former selves.

Also, as someone else mentioned. It would really slow down my grieving process, always seeing them, but it not BEING them. What makes them special would be gone.

I've thought a lot about cremation and will probably do that. Then when I'm cremated have all our ashes spread together.


----------



## kittyglitter (Feb 1, 2013)

No..............


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I just couldn't. I think of Yuki as a family member and its inconceivable to think of doing that. I would have her cremated and I would like our ashes to be together when I go too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Nope. As much enjoyment I get from seeing my boys sleeping, the fun is seeing them wake up and telling them how much you love them when they're still in their sleepy eyed and groggy state. I would be sad seeing my sleeping baby and NOT having him wake up.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No way.

I have absolutely no doubt that even stuffed, Cali would still wreak havoc in my house!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Most certainly not. For months after my all-black DSH kitty, Fraidy, died I would see a black object out of the corner of my eye (usually my mom's purse) and think for half a second that it was her; then I would realize that it wasn't because she had died, and I'd be upset. I don't imagine having a much loved pet taxidermied would be particularily cathartic for me.

Also, I already get enough "crazy cat lady" flak from co-workers/friends/family members for having as many cats as I do and doting on them so much; I think if I were to start getting my kitties taxidermied I'd be risking involuntarily commitment.


----------



## CrazyCatPerson (Feb 10, 2013)

mumof7kitties said:


> I agree. It'd be too difficult for me to see a beloved pet like that; lifeless and not having that spark in them.
> 
> I've had my critter kids cremated and the place that does it always gives us a pack of wildflower seeds. We plant those and I create a ceramic garden tile with their picture and info and put it amongst the flowers.
> 
> ...


 I agree. I don't find it gross, but it would just make me too sad to see my lifeless animal stuffed..


----------



## Saydee (Nov 9, 2010)

It's risky to have your pet taxidermized because it's a challenge to get the pet to look like they did when they were alive, even if you go with the best taxidermist in the world. I've heard of people being very upset that their pet didn't look anything like they remembered and so they're out the money it cost and feel guilty they had the process done.

It's nearly impossible to accurately replicate the delicate expressions that your pet used when it was alive.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

no. i have my first cat's ashes in a little tin, sitting on the piano with a little picture of him.

i saw on "oddities" where this guy paid $2,000 or $9,000 (now i can't remember, it was a long time ago but it was two sets of bones so it was probably $9k) to have his cats' skeletons articulated. he had buried them both in his backyard, but had sold his house so he dug up the bones and took them to obscura to the guy who does it.

the first one was fine, but there were quite a few bones missing from the second one, so he made it "artistic". the guy liked it, so whatever, but that's an awful lot of money to throw away on skeletons (to me, anyway).


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

No. No stuffed body, no ashes, no fur cut from the body after death.

I have pictures and videos and fur from combing, all taken when they are alive. That is how I prefer to remember my precious beloved cats, until we meet again.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

never would get them stuffed. I grew up burying all my pets at our house. One of my cats passed a little over a month ago and I have his ashes stored away. Once I move into a home of my own I will bury him. Our cat was like our son...would I stuff an actual human, no. Theres to many emotions tied to him.

I also have a 16x20 canvas of a collage of pictures with him doing goofy things. As well as a coffee mug with his face and name on it. I think you should pick and choose what helps you remember your cat in a good way. Stuffing is nothing but a reminder of his death to me.

Thinking about it, I believe that would confuse his sister as well. Smelling his scent but him never doing anything.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Zerafian, that is one of the best posts I have ever read!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No,no,no! It's be too painful to see those dead eyes on that beautiful body. It's the spirit I have loved and will miss. I don't need the body around me with no soul.


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

No, I would definitely not do that. That would just remind me of the fact that they were dead. When animals or people close to me die, I like to imagine that they are still alive in some other dimension or at least, I like to focus on the memory of their life, not their death...


----------



## Phyphor (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh no.

Once they're dead, who they were is gone. I give them a decent burial, in a nice spot, and that's it. Their ancestors returned to the earth in the same way, so why shouldn't they?


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Not ever. Not only is it gross but I would burst out crying anytime I saw them... Like others said, it would be a reminder that they were no longer with us. The best way to remember our babies is with lots of pictures, fav toys, etc. that's why I have more pictures of my furbabies then human family, lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I personally wouldn't. When my dog passed, I couldn't even deal with the ashes. I prefer to remember my pets how they were when they were alive. Dealing with remains makes me incredibly uncomfortable.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Saitenyo! WElcome back!! Write us a post and tell us how Apollo and Athena (and you guys too) are doing!


----------



## Jasmine12 (Dec 31, 2012)

No way......I think it's a good thing to do something to honor a lost cat, but it would be very creepy to have the cat stuffed!


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Razzle died in July and there are some times i wished i had him stuffed but he was so sickly looking when he died i don't think you can fix that. Plus i'm the type of person where something like that would just keep me depressed. Plus what would happen to him after i died?

Kathy


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

No taxidermy. I do have the asses of my special cats and their ashes will be mixed with my ashes and we are being scattered into the Atlantic Ocean together.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmm, think I would have gone with their faces instead...


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Marcia said:


> No,no,no! It's be too painful to see those dead eyes on that beautiful body. It's the spirit I have loved and will miss. I don't need the body around me with no soul.


Yes, this is how I feel about it too. Since Pookie died last May I have enjoyed looking at pictures from when she was younger, and that's how I would like to continue to think of her. She was rough in her old age, blind, arthritic, didn't clean herself...but that's not who she was. She was a sassy tortie and I want to remember her unique personality.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Marie, that is what I get for not proof reading my thread. I have their ASHES.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know, I'm sorry, but that made me laugh so hard!! :grin:


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't be sorry! It was wonderful humor! The best kind, too, totally spontaneous! I am not offended in the least!

You and I got off on the wrong foot, but I think we are very much alike, kiddo. I am glad to know you, Marie.


----------



## spidermilk (Jan 12, 2013)

Never. Stuffed animals kind of creep me out- my uncle is a big hunter and has tons of them- it is so creepy, gross, and sad.

I'll remember them by pictures and stories.. hard to capture their personalities by stuffing them...


----------



## Xaromir (Mar 8, 2013)

Most companies don't do that, usually you find a line in their windows, ads, or what else that says "no pets". I think they put the skin on some kind of standard body, and it may not look like the people remembered, so people get upset, and they just don't. Seems plausible. 

Well, i've heard someone got the car cremated, and then pressed the ashes into a diamond, which i thought is somewhat sweet. ^^


----------



## Savannah (Mar 6, 2013)

No way...just no way.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Not only is there taxidermy, but there is also freeze drying for preservation of you loved pet. Most of the museums have done away with taxidermy for preservation of specimens and now use freeze drying. It produces a very life like body and actually does not degrade over time as do taxidermy animals.

I had a friend who had her cat freeze dried. She sent the body on dry ice and her favorite picture of her cat and the company reproduced the picture. Her cat was curled up asleep in the picture. Because the eyes are closed, when you first see the preserved cat, you do not realize it is a preservation peice. Then your realize the cat does not breathe.

Still, not something I would do to one of my kitties.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

No way. Those things look really creepy, and that's nothing like my kittens.


----------

